# Got my rims back from the powder coat place!!!!!



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

hey everyone,

So I just got my rims back from the powder coater and I thought id share some pics . :wub: I know its not for you guys out there but I love them 

p.s they are more pink then the pics show
View attachment 1295



View attachment 1296



View attachment 1297


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

not bad - Need some different color lug nuts now


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Not to shabby. I think the eco wheels would look good like that too on that car.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

dindin werent you a member of G5club.net?


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*about the lugs*

I have pink lugs already i just didnt get the shop to put them on because they are ones that have to be hand done and shops like to be quick by using an impact wrench so Ill put them on myself soon


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

You should post in pink from now on  I had no idea you were a girl. I never pay much attention on forums with that stuff though. Lol.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

For a chick's car, that looks pretty hot. :wub: I think all you need is some lowering springs and you'll be all set.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...back in the good-ole days, a set of "*red wheels*" implied the car dealership or salesperson was trying to visually "hide" something BAD elsewhere on the car, hence the term: _"...a *red* wheel..."_


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Pink wouldnt be a color choice of mine, but the color scheme goes pretty well together, looks nice


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I think those look awesome....I really like what you are doing with the car....Keep up the good work!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol definetly not my style. But i like where this is going.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh k:


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

nice looking car!!! are u going to do more mods to the car, or anymore pink mods?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> So I just got my rims back from the powder coater and I thought id share some pics . :wub: I know its not for you guys out there but I love them
> 
> ...


Where did you get them powdercoated? I've been looking for a place to get mine done. How long did they say it'd last?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Where did you get them powdercoated? I've been looking for a place to get mine done. How long did they say it'd last?


Powdercoat should be permanent if you take care of it and it is applied correctly. In fact it should be more durable than paint

Now that I know you are a woman the wheels look good.....had me a little worried for a minute :goodjob:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Powdercoat should be permanent if you take care of it and it is applied correctly. In fact it should be more durable than paint


Powder coating is VERY durable. She shouldn't have any problems with them. The coating very well might outlast the finish on her car.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Where did you get them powdercoated? I've been looking for a place to get mine done. How long did they say it'd last?


 I got mine done at Brightside Customs in whitby. But when I was looking for a place I found lots of places in and around Toronto. I just wanted one closer to home lol . He actually didnt say how long they'd last but like everyone else is saying on here it could out last my paint job ( if done well and taken care of properly)


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> nice looking car!!! are u going to do more mods to the car, or anymore pink mods?


 Iam always looking for stuff to do to my car lol . Its hard finding parts/poducts for the cruze around here still and even harder to get anything pink !!!! Iam open to suggestions though


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol now that your car is all sexy...you should model next to it with someone taking some pics =P


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Senistr said:


> lol now that your car is all sexy...you should model next to it with someone taking some pics =P


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Senistr said:


> lol now that your car is all sexy...you should model next to it with someone taking some pics =P


If she doesn't take you up on the offer, I will. I hope you don't mind me wearing daisy dukes and getting some photos of me washing my car...with my junk falling out. LOL, I kid, I kid.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it.....for a girls car
Good work!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Settle down Senistr lol:th_SmlyROFL:
This is not an online dating site, haha.




Senistr said:


> lol now that your car is all sexy...you should model next to it with someone taking some pics =P


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Settle down Senistr lol:th_SmlyROFL:
> This is not an online dating site, haha.


That's why not many girls on are car forums. ccasion14:


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Crewz said:


> If she doesn't take you up on the offer, I will. I hope you don't mind me wearing daisy dukes and getting some photos of me washing my car...with my junk falling out. LOL, I kid, I kid.


haha...man you made my day when i read this...lmfao


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Senistr said:


> lol now that your car is all sexy...you should model next to it with someone taking some pics =P


lmao well I would, but I wouldn't want to take the attention from my sexy car seeing how this is a car site and all. :wink:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> haha...man you made my day when i read this...lmfao


LOL



CRUZETLHO said:


> lmao well I would, but I wouldn't want to take the attention from my sexy car seeing how this is a car site and all. :wink:


Don't you know? Women and cars go hand and hand. So it would be very much on topic. ccasion14:


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*Updated pic of my rims*

so heres the rim with pink lugs on and pink center caps!!

I couldnt find a paint that matches for the center caps.
So this was the closest I could get for now,but Iam not giving up on finding a better match
View attachment 1381



Also I added some pink under the hood with the left over paint lol Heres some pics and sorry for all the dust and dirt in the pics [/ATTACH]


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> so heres the rim with pink lugs on and pink center caps!!
> 
> I couldnt find a paint that matches for the center caps.
> So this was the closest I could get for now,but Iam not giving up on finding a better match
> ...


Looks good. It rides me of painted nails for some reason. 

Was the powder coater not able to coat lugs and the center caps? I'd say your very close with the other pink anyways and it looks right at home.

Nicely done. High five!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Girls should have these in pink.:smileystooges:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Girls should have these in pink.:smileystooges:


LOL, I'm going to guess Tracy wouldn't roll those.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Looks good. It rides me of painted nails for some reason.
> 
> Was the powder coater not able to coat lugs and the center caps? I'd say your very close with the other pink anyways and it looks right at home.
> 
> Nicely done. High five!


 
Thanks .
He couldn't do the center caps because they are plastic, but he asked me if I wanted the lugs done but my lugs were already pink and they are anodized so they should last longer then powder coat on the lugs since they get alot of wear ( i think anyway lol)


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Crewz said:


> LOL, I'm going to guess Tracy wouldn't roll those.


  lmao sorry big Tom, but Crewz is right those aint for me!!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> Thanks .
> He couldn't do the center caps because they are plastic, but he asked me if I wanted the lugs done but my lugs were already pink and they are anodized so they should last longer then powder coat on the lugs since they get alot of wear ( i think anyway lol)


 That makes sense. I didn't realize they're plastic. I think you made the right choice on the lugs. They probably would've gotten nice and scratched up if powder coated.



CRUZETLHO said:


> lmao sorry big Tom, but Crewz is right those aint for me!!


Just doesn't seem like your style. :th_coolio:


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks Really Nice!!

Powder Coat is the way to go!


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

tacky


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

C'sCruze9093 said:


> tacky


X2 :eek7:


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I love how all the blokes comment in this thread once they realise she's a chick.


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> I love how all the blokes comment in this thread once they realise she's a chick.


guy, girl, it, shims, its still tacky:th_down:


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Senistr said:


> lol now that your car is all sexy...you should model next to it with someone taking some pics =P


Those pics are only for my eyes! Sorry boys she is taken :th_coolio:


----------

